# When you're in the mood to read, where do you go to find a good book?



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

There are so many ways to find a good book when you're in the mood to read. 

I'm sure many of you have a giant bookshelf at home. And for those of you that have a Kindle, I'm sure your library is loaded with ebooks. 

Do you go to the books you already have? 

Ask a friend for a recommendation? 

Look up the current bestsellers? 

I ask this question because it seems like most readers read what's popular, rather than what they "feel" like reading. 

Word of mouth is still the undisputed king. Still, if you have a particular method that you use to find your next read, other than the ones I have mentioned, please share.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I do read ebooks, loads of them, but my favorite way to get something to read is go to the library. First I go to the new releases wall, then I go to the YA section, then I wander up and down the fiction racks, then I go to the craft books, because I like to knit, then I go to the travel/photo book section so I can fantasy travel or look at pretty stuff. 

Sometimes I get poetry to try to improve my brain.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

I usually just check to see if any of my favorite authors have new releases, if not, then I look at the best seller list because they have to be selling for a reason lol I also go to the recommended lists on amazon based on the books I've purchased already and enjoyed. Finally, I'll go to the local book store and find something that catches my attention.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

I like going to the local bookstore as well. I order a drink at the cafe, sit down and read a few pages of a book I like, then buy it if I like the writing style.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am the odd ball here.  I never read the best sellers.   Ok so I might once in a while but it will probably be a best seller from the last century.    Any more I just go look on my fire and see what looks good.    Now I was given hundreds of books about 15 years ago so I had plenty of choices.  Never ever ever joke that you are gonna start a private library.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I read mostly Indie books now. Many of them by writer friends. I look them up here, on KB or on Amazon, or writers I chat with on Facebook.


----------



## SM Royall (Dec 5, 2013)

I just browse and pick up books all the time, far more than I ought really, so when it comes to something to read I generally have a good sized backlog to choose from. I normally have more than one book on the go at a time too, and read what suits my current mood.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I check my kindle. I have at least 500 unread titles. I'm a recovering freebie hoarder.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Susanne OLeary said:


> I read mostly Indie books now. Many of them by writer friends. I look them up here, on KB or on Amazon, or writers I chat with on Facebook.


Yes, but the problem with Indie authors is they make you hungry and want to travel.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I check my kindle. I have at least 500 unread titles. I'm a recovering freebie hoarder.


Same here.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I check my Kindle - I tend only to read books I find in sigs here, or friend recommendations any more.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Yes, but the problem with Indie authors is they make you hungry and want to travel.


To Ireland?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

At Stacy and Cherise,  
If you will look over to your left, you will find snacks and drinks in the recovering BH room.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Yes, but the problem with Indie authors is they make you hungry and want to travel.


I don't get it?


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

I have so many books on my kindle that need reading. So, I usually go there first.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> At Stacy and Cherise,
> If you will look over to your left, you will find snacks and drinks in the recovering BH room.


At least I'm not alone!  I don't download too many freebies these days, but I always grab a fellow Kboarder's when I see them promoted somewhere.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazon.uk genre best seller lists.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I read mostly Indie books now. Many of them by writer friends. I look them up here, on KB or on Amazon, or writers I chat with on Facebook.


This, plus recommendations from people in groups I belong to on Goodreads.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I check my kindle. I have at least 500 unread titles. I'm a recovering freebie hoarder.


Wow. 500 books. How many books can the Kindle hold? And how long do you think it would take to read all those books? Why not buy/download 1 book, read it, then go to the next?


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Right now, my closet and the Archive section of my Kindle. I've got a small pile of books in the former and maybe 20 or so titles on the latter I haven't gotten to yet.

I add to those two piles via f/sf blogs, either b/c of reviews or other sorts of mentions. Good covers always hook me. From there, a good premise draws me in. Last I look at price. No need to pay more than $6-7 for a book, print or eBook.

I don't buy free or 99 cent books unless it's a title I've seen before and just haven't gotten around to buying. I'll take advantage of a deal if I see one, in other words. But free and 99 cent titles (in general, anyway) are too much of a crap shoot for me. There are too many "good" books out there to take a chance on something that might not be. First in a series are exempt from this usually.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Edward Lake said:


> Why not buy/download 1 book, read it, then go to the next?


  What kind of reader is that. They exist? Really? . Books books everywhere. I have currently around 500 paid kindle books not yet read. Why? Because I can. . I buy on sale, I have a gazillion things on wishlist I get notice when its lowered. I buy back list releases, etc. I save money that way, yes I do I do. 
Kindles can hold quite a few books. My PW has about 800 items on it I think. My new basic kindle is just starting out, give it time. 

Not really any different than the many paper books people have in their house. And yes, I'll read them all. I haven't even listed my free books yet I haven't read yet. I'll take the 5th on that. 

So you'd think I would never have to look at the ebook library anymore, or buy more books. Wrong, I never know what I feel like reading. Sometimes I go by theme, by subgenre, whats recommended by other readers, a favorite author release I must read now, a sale that looks good and passes the vetting, moobs, buns, a dream I had about what I want to read, you get the idea. Anything and everything.

I do not go to bookstores though. Only one I know here is a B&N that is way out of my way. Not driving there unless forced.


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

My own book shelves first, then my Kindle library, then my Amazon wish list. If I still can't decide, I scour the freebie best sellers in a couple of categories. I never look at best seller lists (except for the freebies, which _aren't_ best sellers, even if the pretense makes their authors happy), and on the rare occasions when I buy a best seller, it's years afterwards.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> Wow. 500 books. How many books can the Kindle hold? And how long do you think it would take to read all those books? Why not buy/download 1 book, read it, then go to the next?


Hahahahahahahaha, sorry, that made me laugh more than just a single LOL! Kindles can hold hundreds/thousands of books all in one compact little package. I currently have only 188 books on my kindle and that is a little over 6 months reading for me. If they are on my kindle, they are unread. After they are read, I delete them to the Amazon cloud where I can retrieve them if I want to reread at some point. There are over 2,000 books already read being stored on the cloud. My totals equal "total slacker" to many, many Kboarders.

I buy new books all the time - never know when you are going to find a good sale or a free book that starts you on a buying binge of a new series, or a cover/title that looks interesting in an author's signature line or a reader's reading bar.

To answer your original question of how I pick my next read, though, I sort my books by "most recent" on my Kindle, but pick reads from the end of the line (the oldest purchases unread) usually alternating genres between historical romance, mysteries, and thrillers (but I will read most anything but horror); might be indie, might be a bestseller. I don't know whether it was free or paid by the time I get to a book, I just know there was a reason I thought it was interesting enough to buy in the first place and off I go!

The thought of only having one book at a time to read makes me shudder. Before Kindles, hubby and I used to make a once a month run to the "big city" to a Barnes & Noble and stock up a couple of dozen books each to hold us through to the next month. I'd buy books before I'd buy food if I had to make a choice.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have about 60 books on my GoodReads.com to-read shelf, some of which I already own on my Kindle, the rest waiting for me to sample them. Just a wild guess, I suspect I have 20-30 unread books on my Kindle that I've not bothered to put on that list. In spite of that, it's not unusual for me to re-read something I've already read when I've gone through a few new books that did not satisfy me more one reason or another, and I want to read something I _know_ I'll enjoy. (I'm a fairly picky reader these days.)

I get ideas from here, GoodReads, browsing Amazon, friends, and so forth. Most of what I read (outside of Sir Terry Pratchett) seldom appears on any major best-seller lists, though they may if such a list is genre-specific to my usual genres (SF, Fantasy, science fact).

I haven't been to a library (at least to borrow a book) in decades, and haven't bought a book from a bookstore since I got my Kindle 2 (whenever they came out?). (E-books are a blessing for my less than optimal eyeballs.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bestsellers? Why would I read those? Takes all kinds, I guess. 

Often I have a book in mind if I've purchased something recently that is still on my brain. I will often scroll through recently purchased books on my actual Kindle. Otherwise I will go to my archives (probably on my iPad or desktop computer) and look around semi-randomly. If there's a particular area I'm interested in I might but in a keyword and search for it in my archives. And see if anything comes up that inspires. Note that I have a huge set of books in my archives, as I have a bad habit of buying anything I might read if it's marked down to a couple of bucks. Publishers love me!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm reading all my TBR books in alphabetical order.  I just started the N titles.  When I'm done, I'll go back to the beggining of the alphabet and start again because I'm always buying books.
I do occasionally "cheat" on my list, when a new book by an author I'm following is released or when I have a string of DNFs in a row.  Then I'll either find something new or re-read something that has made me happy in the past.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

I used to go to the library every couple of weeks to stock up. After I got my first ereader I started downloading library books and freebies. Now I only go to the library every few months looking for new releases from the big publishers. I also hit the used bookstores every couple of years. They have older books that I might not find otherwise.

Lately I've been buying a lot of ebooks. After reading the first book in a series that I enjoy, I have to buy the rest of the books because they're not at the library.

One good thing about ebooks is not having to deal with books that are permeated with cigarette smoke. Hairs falling out are pretty gross, too. The absolute worst was the book that had a smashed spider in it. The spider was the size of a quarter and all its legs were intact.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> One good thing about ebooks is not having to deal with books that are permeated with cigarette smoke. Hairs falling out are pretty gross, too. The absolute worst was the book that had a smashed spider in it. The spider was the size of a quarter and all its legs were intact.


I hate spiders. Saw the movie Arachnophobia when I was a kid and that was it.

That's too bad about dirty books at the library.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Or weird stains. The best part of ereading, is I'm the only one who touches it, so I can fall asleep happily after reading. With library books, no matter how tired I am, I have to get up and wash my hands before I turn off the light. 
Still love the library though. I can't imagine a world without them. 

telracs, I went through books alphabetically by author when I was pregnant, just took them off the shelves one after the other regardless of what they were.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I spin the carousel and see what comes up.   Seriously -- it's a great way to remind myself of books I've theoretically got higher up on my TBR list . . . .but I also get easily sidetracked.  Like the other day I wanted to read a book, but was in the mood for something shorter just now, so read something different.  I'll get to them all eventually.  Or not.  I have about 2100 in my kindle library.  Probably a hundred or so actually on my main kindle.  Another couple hundred on my back up.  Probably 500 or so in my library I have already read.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm OCD about reading series in order.. So first I decide which author I want to read,  then check my "Book Series" folder I keep on my PC (with one file per author - which I create by copy/pasting from  stopyourekillingme.com - and mark which books I have and which I've already read)... and read the next book in that author's series.  I have enough books on my Kindle to keep me busy for a LONG time.

Added - that I have 800 books on my Kindle ...


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> Wow. 500 books. How many books can the Kindle hold? And how long do you think it would take to read all those books? Why not buy/download 1 book, read it, then go to the next?


Ha! The bad thing is there are many of us who have even more unread titles on our Kindles than Stacy.  I have somewhere around 800 on my Kindle, and I know some on KB that have twice as many on theirs.

I think of it as the "Book lover's first experience with an eReader" phenomenon - "Omg look at all these hundreds of free ebooks I can download for my new Kindle, and did I mention they're _FREE_?! I'm in paradise!!!"  Once you've had your Kindle for a few months and you realize that the free books aren't going anywhere, you learn to be a little more selective. But man...nothing beats that exciting rush when you first discover the world of ebooks!


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Mandy said:


> Ha! The bad thing is there are many of us who have even more unread titles on our Kindles than Stacy.  I have somewhere around 800 on my Kindle, and I know some on KB that have twice as many on theirs.
> 
> I think of it as the "Book lover's first experience with an eReader" phenomenon - "Omg look at all these hundreds of free ebooks I can download for my new Kindle, and did I mention they're _FREE_?! I'm in paradise!!!"  Once you've had your Kindle for a few months and you realize that the free books aren't going anywhere, you learn to be a little more selective. But man...nothing beats that exciting rush when you first discover the world of ebooks!


I assume it would take a few years to read 800 books. So why download so many books, knowing you won't be able to read them all for years?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> I assume it would take a few years to read 800 books. So why download so many books, knowing you won't be able to read them all for years?


Because we can? Because we are voracious readers. Because we'll get to them eventually. Because they were on sale. Because we liked the look of the cover, the sound of the title, the hook of the blurb and if we don't get it right then, we might not remember it later in the mass millions of e-books available to us now. Because we can have an entire library at our fingertips to fulfill whatever our reading wishes are at any given moment.

Since I don't have any of your books on my device, are you saying I should wait until I have everything else read before I add a title of yours?


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

crebel said:


> Since I don't have any of your books on my device, are you saying I should wait until I have everything else read before I add a title of yours?


Well now, I didn't mean it like that...ha,ha...just saying...

I'm more of a "one at a time" kind of guy myself. I might get dizzy with over 800 books.

But if that works for most readers, more power to you. That's cool.

By the way, the first book in my series is free.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> I assume it would take a few years to read 800 books. So why download so many books, knowing you won't be able to read them all for years?


Again, it is largely because we buy our first ereader and we are over the moon over the availability of *FREE* books. I downloaded any and everything for months until I realized that the free ebooks weren't going anywhere. I also realized that free doesn't always mean it's worth reading. So, yes, I do have a lot of books that I'll likely never read, but I love knowing that I have so many books at my fingertips and I can choose whatever I want to read on a whim. One of your books happens to be in my collection. 

It would be very interesting to know, out of all the downloads a book receives, how many are actually read.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> Well now, I didn't mean it like that...ha,ha...just saying...
> 
> I'm more of a "one at a time" kind of guy myself. I might get dizzy with over 800 books.
> 
> ...


I knew you didn't mean it that way and I was just be facetious to try to make a point about large personal libraries. 

I still only read them one book at a time, I get dizzy, too, if I try to have 2 or 3 different books going at the same time. But I think there are lots of people here who read more than one book at a time. It's all good!

I see Mandy has posted again about the availability of a large number of free books adding to our hoarding tendencies. That is one trap I have not fallen in to. I vet free books just like paid books and I don't segregate them. If a free book is next in line, it gets read. If a book makes it to my Kindle, it will be read eventually.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Mandy said:


> Again, it is largely because we buy our first ereader and we are over the moon over the availability of *FREE* books. I downloaded any and everything for months until I realized that the free ebooks weren't going anywhere. I also realized that free doesn't always mean it's worth reading. So, yes, I do have a lot of books that I'll likely never read, but I love knowing that I have so many books at my fingertips and I can choose whatever I want to read on a whim. One of your books happens to be in my collection.
> 
> It would be very interesting to know, out of all the downloads a book receives, how many are actually read.


Hugh posted an article about this a few weeks ago. Most ebooks that are downloaded, paid or free never get read. Readers forget about them, as you said. That's why I download and read 1 book at a time. Because I don't want to forget about a great story. The books will always be there. However, if I saw a really good one on sale I would have to get it while the getting is good. 

When did you download my book, Mandy? I hope it wasnt a few months ago. I have made so many edits since then. I can send you the new file if you would like.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> Hugh posted an article about this a few weeks ago. Most ebooks that are downloaded, paid or free never get read. Readers forget about them, as you said. That's why I download and read 1 book at a time. Because I don't want to forget about a great story. The books will always be there. However, if I saw a really good one on sale I would have to get it while the getting is good.
> 
> When did you download my book, Mandy? I hope it wasnt a few months ago. I have made so many edits since then. I can send you the new file if you would like.


I bought it on 9/15. Yours is actually on my Kindle along with another 30 or so books that are on my TBR list. Like Crebel, paid books have no significance over free books for me. I read whatever I feel like reading at the moment. In fact, after picking up nearly 20 paid books over the holiday season sales, I'm currently reading a freebie. I pick up a lot of books from KB authors. Seeing how an author interacts with others often piques my interest in their books.


----------



## writingbookworm (Nov 30, 2013)

Part of the reason I hoard books on my Kindle is because of the very serious issue   of getting stuck on a deserted island.  Why choose specific books when I can choose my Kindle?  Obviously, I would have to have my charger and an electric outlet as well.  If I had all that with me, I could read for a very long time, and chances are, I have a book in my Kindle about how to survive on a deserted island.

I just purchased The Mamluks, thanks to the mention of it being free.

To answer the original question, I usually just look for a book on my Kindle.  I have gotten more discriminating as time goes by about downloading freebie books, but I'm really easy.  I've had my Kindle about 2 years, and I too got into the hoarding mindset when faced with all the freebies.  If I don't know what I want to read on my Kindle, or for example, if I'm looking for dystopia or a genre where I'm lacking unread books, I'll check out Amazon and look at my wish list or recommendations.

I also lurk quite a bit around here and occasionally snag a book I see in a signature line.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

You should see the knitting yarn in my stash..  Same deal - I enjoy having it around me.. And I have enough to last me the rest of my life.

I think of myself as a yarn/book collector..  Some like stamps - I like yarn and books and shoes and purses..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And we haven't addressed the first part of the subject: "When you're in the mood to read...."

Is this meant to imply there are periods in some people's lives when they are _not_ in the mood to read?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> And we haven't addressed the first part of the subject: "When you're in the mood to read...."
> 
> Is this meant to imply there are periods in some people's lives when they are _not_ in the mood to read?


Oddly, I do have periods when I'm not in the mood to read even though I have time to do so and books available. These sometimes last about two weeks, usually shorter. As it happens I'm just coming out of one that started back about Thanksgiving. But I am compensating for it, I've read two books this weekend, and may still get a good start on another tonight. As it happened I had one of these "reading strikes "last year about the same time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

writingbookworm said:


> Part of the reason I hoard books on my Kindle is because of the very serious issue  of getting stuck on a deserted island. Why choose specific books when I can choose my Kindle? Obviously, I would have to have my charger and an electric outlet as well. If I had all that with me, I could read for a very long time, and chances are, I have a book in my Kindle about how to survive on a deserted island.


Yes, this is a serious problem and I worry about it all the time. I recommend purchasing one of these and keeping it with you at all times, just in case:

http://www.rei.com/product/842291/solarfocus-solar-lighted-cover-kindle-4,-black?preferredSku=8422910001&cm_mmc=cse_PLA-_-pla-_-product-_-8422910001&mr:trackingCode=0F62E29A-4DAB-E111-8DC4-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=t&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=37687311280&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=39033391120&msid=0dkkm2xu_dt%7Cpcrid%7C37687311280%7C&%7Bcopy:s_kwcid%7D


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward Lake said:


> I assume it would take a few years to read 800 books. So why download so many books, knowing you won't be able to read them all for years?


I bought a Kindle BECAUSE I would be able to carry a library with me at all times. I want to have a choice of what I'm going to read next, and I want to not have to depend on having access to the store or the Internet when I'm making my choice. Think of it as a personal library to choose from. And, so what if I don't read them all? I'm not going to read all the books on Amazon either. So, whether I pick from my Kindle or Amazon for my next read, it's the same thing.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

if you think my e-book library is bad, you should see my music library....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Edward Lake said:


> Hugh posted an article about this a few weeks ago. Most ebooks that are downloaded, paid or free never get read. Readers forget about them, as you said. That's why I download and read 1 book at a time. Because I don't want to forget about a great story. The books will always be there.


That article was pretty useless to be honest and I am not buying it. Freebies, maybe. But why would readers not read the books they download. That article said nothing about the time frame or anything. I have kindle books I haven't read yet going back to 2008. There is no rule to say when I am suppose to read them. There is no time stamp on them unless they come from the library.

And why would I forget about the books I buy. . I read one book at a time too, but I am just confused why its so surprising that book lovers and readers would have more than one book purchased at a time. If a book I want to read is on sale today for 1.99 why wouldn't I buy it now. Why would I wait until I get to it and pay 7.99 for it. Or 6.99. I have saved a bunch of money buy buying this way. I mean lots of it. Which means, I can afford to buy even more books. 
And yes, I will read them. Whenever I want and wherever I want. 

I don't think I have every known a reader that only buys one book at a time and reads that and then buys the next. Most readers and book lovers always had lots of books around them.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Atunah said:


> That article was pretty useless to be honest and I am not buying it. Freebies, maybe. But why would readers not read the books they download. That article said nothing about the time frame or anything. I have kindle books I haven't read yet going back to 2008. There is no rule to say when I am suppose to read them. There is no time stamp on them unless they come from the library.
> 
> And why would I forget about the books I buy. . I read one book at a time too, but I am just confused why its so surprising that book lovers and readers would have more than one book purchased at a time. If a book I want to read is on sale today for 1.99 why wouldn't I buy it now. Why would I wait until I get to it and pay 7.99 for it. Or 6.99. I have saved a bunch of money buy buying this way. I mean lots of it. Which means, I can afford to buy even more books.
> And yes, I will read them. Whenever I want and wherever I want.
> ...


I agree with buying books when they're on sale. I mentioned it in an earlier post.

And yes I have many unread books, too. Just not that many. However, I mostly read print books. Ebooks are always one at a time for me because there are so many to get at all times. But that's just me.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well what this thread has taught me is I need to seriously up my Kindle game... I tend to read them almost as fast as I download them... probably only have like 10 or 20 in my TBR queue right now!


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Well what this thread has taught me is I need to seriously up my Kindle game... I tend to read them almost as fast as I download them... probably only have like 10 or 20 in my TBR queue right now!


I could manage that.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

VydorScope said:


> Well what this thread has taught me is I need to seriously up my Kindle game... I tend to read them almost as fast as I download them... probably only have like 10 or 20 in my TBR queue right now!


Slacker... 

We have kind of moved away from Edward's original question of how we choose our next read to the number of next reads we have available on our kindle's and choosing from them. But I do have another comment about why I download so many book "ahead of time". Right now I have the wherewithal to buy the books I want when I find them. If I become less fortunate with my disposable income at some point, I'll still have plenty of choices to tide me over without having to go back to paper books I can borrow.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, and i should say that back in the DTB buying day, I usually walked out of the library or book store with at a half dozen books at a time.  why waste time having to go back to the store every couple of days?


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

telracs said:


> oh, and i should say that back in the DTB buying day, I usually walked out of the library or book store with at a half dozen books at a time. why waste time having to go back to the store every couple of days?


I do that sometimes when I go to the bookstore. And that will keep me busy for a few months. But it's only 8, 12 books at the most. And maybe a few comic books.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward Lake said:


> I do that sometimes when I go to the bookstore. And that will keep me busy for a few months. But it's only 8, 12 books at the most. And maybe a few comic books.


and none of us has stated we have bought 100s of books at a time. however, we have been buying books since 2008, so it adds up.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of them have been stuck in that queue a long time though cause I see a new title and BUMP goes the queue


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Edward Lake said:


> I assume it would take a few years to read 800 books. So why download so many books, knowing you won't be able to read them all for years?


Because it creates a pool of books that greatly increases the probability I will be able to find what I want when I want. It reduces transaction costs, and increases convenience. I have no concern over how many I eventually read. Im happy to leave thousands unread. Its one of many different consumer behavior patterns.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Some of them have been stuck in that queue a long time though cause I see a new title and BUMP goes the queue


Yeah, my queue changes constantly. Which kind of goes back the original question I guess. I can have a tentative read next list, but something can jump out at me and I'll pick that instead. I don't do well with rigid reading plans. I found that out when I was trying to do some reading challenges on goodreads.

The last book I read and finished last night wasn't planned on my queue right now either. I saw the book cover in a thread in the signature here on KB and it reminded me that I had the book already and started to read it. That happened to be my mood at the time.

So I am always in the mood to read, but I don't always know what I am in the mood to read. And sometimes something gets triggered by seeing a book, or someone talking about a book.



VydorScope said:


> Well what this thread has taught me is I need to seriously up my Kindle game... I tend to read them almost as fast as I download them... probably only have like 10 or 20 in my TBR queue right now!


You need help. .


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

crebel said:


> Right now I have the wherewithal to buy the books I want when I find them. If I become less fortunate with my disposable income at some point, I'll still have plenty of choices to tide me over without having to go back to paper books I can borrow.


So true.. since I'm retiring next June - I will be putting myself on a much tighter budget than I have right now.. I will still be able to buy newly published books - but I wanted to stock up on my favorite authors' older books to read first.


----------



## collegeoptionalcareers (Dec 14, 2013)

I like to browse the local bookstores to see what titles interest me. I also use Amazon's "People Who Read This Book Also Read..." to discover more books that I might like.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I check the Kindle Daily Deals every day, well, except on weekends (tho I should, lol, because a book a really wanted was on sale & I missed out on that - oh well). I've bought quite a few that way, esp. the countdown deals. I also click on books in people's sig lines; just did that recently, as a matter of fact, and the read was so good, I'll be buying the next in the series. 

Two other places I check are here on KBoards: What have you bought this week? and What are reading? I've found a lot that way.

I also occasionally do a browse thru Amazon and Smashwords.


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder (Jun 27, 2013)

I moderate several book groups. I am also a member of other Facebook.  I follow several authors and have found that they recommend high quality reads a lot.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Edward Lake said:


> I assume it would take a few years to read 800 books. So why download so many books, knowing you won't be able to read them all for years?


Hi! Did you do know that sometimes a reader will put all books on hold to read a certain author. 
Now as per my books:
I have 80 on my slick e-reader.
484 on my Kobo
263 on my Kindle Touch
60 on my android
And roughly 2400 on my fire.
This is not counting my regular books, my cookbooks or my craft books.

As to your other question, I read one Indie book that made me both hungry and wanting to see Ireland.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Yes, but the problem with Indie authors is they make you hungry and want to travel.


I always read what cinisajoy has to say. LOL So nice to hear from a voracious reader with a great sense of humor.

Finding good books mostly on Amazon, from BookBub, too. Bestseller lists. Here at Kindleboards I've found writers I like very much and read everything they write.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm fortunate that I'm given lots of paperbacks to hand over to a charity shop, so there is always a box of books to choose from - the problem is that most of them are not to my taste, but it has introduced me to new writers  . 

We also have a fund-raising at our SpeakOut club and each of us donates a book that the others then buy and the money goes to the club. The advantage of this is that there is a limited choice so you are often obliged to buy a book you wouldn't normally read and sometimes discover a new author you like..


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I've learned about a ton of books through YouTube. There is a whole community of book lovers who do video book reviews AKA BookTubers. It is a great resource of book info and and an excellent way to communicate with other readers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Meka said:


> I've learned about a ton of books through YouTube. There is a whole community of book lovers who do video book reviews AKA BookTubers. It is a great resource of book info and and an excellent way to communicate with other readers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


AKA BookTubers? Never heard of them - have to look them up. Is that a single channel or just a generic term?


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> AKA BookTubers? Never heard of them - have to look them up. Is that a single channel or just a generic term?


It's a generic term. I think the easiest way to find BookTubers with similar reading taste would be to do a search on YouTube for your favorite books. HTH! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas Benedict (Nov 18, 2013)

I like to search Listmania for books I like and see what others have them listed with. Then I'll usually download samples of a few books and see which ones are interesting.

I don't know why but I don't think Amazon has a link to get to Listmania anymore. But if you go to http://www.amazon.com/listmania you'll get there.


----------

